# conserving the ruby slippers from the Wizard of Oz



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

the  Ruby  slippers are now 80 years old, and kept at the Smithsonian... but have a look at a magnified close up of the work which was put into making these shoes all those years ago......


----------

